# Ko Olina - What is code ZZBA?



## Pistolpete (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello,  What is code ZZBA for Ko Olina reservation?  Anyone know?  TIA
Steve


----------



## ginsun88 (Jan 28, 2008)

*MKO codes*

Hi Steve:

Below are II codes for the 2BR OV week I own:

Unit: OVTG (Efficiency)
Unit: OVTM (1 bedroom)
Unit: ZZAA (2 bedrooms)

What size unit are you inquiring about?

Grace


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jan 28, 2008)

Pistolpete said:


> Hello,  What is code ZZBA for Ko Olina reservation?  Anyone know?  TIA
> Steve


For Ko Olina:

ZZAB = 2-bedroom mountain-view

ZZAA = 2-bedroom ocean-view


----------



## Gussie (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if they always assign the view that is on the reservation?


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 28, 2008)

Gussie said:


> Does anyone know if they always assign the view that is on the reservation?



I've exchanged into Ko'Olina numerous times (stopped counting when I hit 10). Anyway I have always received the view my reservation indicated had been deposited with II. When it was an ocean view, it was sometimes one of the worst ocean views (if there is such a thing). Generally it's not a high floor and often right next to the island/mountain view units. I've only stayed in the new tower once. I had an ocean view on the 3rd or 4th floor. We could see the ocean, but just barely.

In the original building most units have at least a partial view of the ocean. There are only one or two on each floor that don't provide a view of the water, at least from the balcony. I've stayed in mountain view units where I could see the ocean sitting on the couch in the living room.

The new building has about half of the units facing the golf course (with no view of the ocean) and the other half directly looking at the ocean. 

Regardless of your view, it's still a great resort on beautiful grounds.


----------



## Pistolpete (Jan 28, 2008)

*ZZBA*

My reservation actually says "ZZBA"  Maybe this is "no view"? or I will assume it is a mountain view at best.  Thanks,


I just went to Marriott.com upcoming reservations link.  It shows ocean view penthouse.  Is there a difference from a regular 2 br suite?


----------



## pacheco18 (Jan 28, 2008)

The penthouse has a mountain view


----------



## Pistolpete (Jan 28, 2008)

*penthouse?*

What is the difference between the "penthouse" and otherwise?


----------



## Dave M (Jan 28, 2008)

See this thread for your answer. Basically: the floor it's on and the height of the ceiling.


----------



## ginsun88 (Jan 28, 2008)

Pistolpete said:


> My reservation actually says "ZZBA"  Maybe this is "no view"? or I will assume it is a mountain view at best.  Thanks,
> 
> 
> I just went to Marriott.com upcoming reservations link.  It shows ocean view penthouse.  Is there a difference from a regular 2 br suite?



Oooh, nice catch there Steve.  :whoopie: 

Enjoy your week!
Grace


----------



## cp73 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Ko olina 3 bedrooms*

Are three bedroom units on all floors or is that what a penthouse is?

Next week I will be going and I read on this board that our trade is an lockout oceanview from a three bedroom unit. My code is THGV.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pistolpete said:


> My reservation actually says "ZZBA"  Maybe this is "no view"? or I will assume it is a mountain view at best.  Thanks,
> 
> I just went to Marriott.com upcoming reservations link.  It shows ocean view penthouse.  Is there a difference from a regular 2 br suite?



As someone trading into a resort, does Marriott have the right to assign you any room upon check-in, even if your reservation says OV penthouse??

If they try, can you demand that you get what your reservation has written??


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 29, 2008)

laxmom- how did the ocean get to sit on the couch?  lol


----------



## jasfan (Jan 29, 2008)

Help - I am having trouble identifying where you find the code referenced in this string.  Is it somewhere on the II confirmation?  When I trade my Marriott unit for other Marriotts, it does not show up on the Marriott site.  I am asking regarding another property, yet it is the same issue - I am wondering what type of unit I have traded into.  Thanks for any help or clarification.


----------



## Pistolpete (Jan 29, 2008)

*code*

Jasfan,
the code was not on the PDF confirmation sheet, but online under my exhange history.  Try there???


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 29, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> laxmom- how did the ocean get to sit on the couch?  lol



Whoops, guess that wasn't too clear! 

I was just amazed that I was in a unit that I knew was technically an island/mountain view unit, but when* I* was sitting on the couch I could still see the ocean! The ocean, of course was were it was supposed to be!!


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 29, 2008)

jasfan said:


> Help - I am having trouble identifying where you find the code referenced in this string.  Is it somewhere on the II confirmation?  When I trade my Marriott unit for other Marriotts, it does not show up on the Marriott site.  I am asking regarding another property, yet it is the same issue - I am wondering what type of unit I have traded into.  Thanks for any help or clarification.



On your II trade Confirmation Certificate you can see your Marriott Reservation Number on the right side of the page. Here are instructions to add this reservation to your Marriott account.

Log in to your Marriott.com acount and click the tab that says, "Upcoming Reservations." Enter the above mentioned reservation number and your last name. Then click "find." On this page you will see your Marriott resort reservation and room type.

Near the bottom, this page will also give you a link to "Add a Marriott Rewards Number" to the reservation. Click this and add your number. Your reservations will now show up on your Marriott.com account.

You should be able to now see your room type as well.


----------



## indyhorizons (Feb 18, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> On your II trade Confirmation Certificate you can see your Marriott Reservation Number on the right side of the page. Here are instructions to add this reservation to your Marriott account.
> 
> Log in to your Marriott.com acount and click the tab that says, "Upcoming Reservations." Enter the above mentioned reservation number and your last name. Then click "find." On this page you will see your Marriott resort reservation and room type.
> 
> ...



Does this work for accomodation certificates too?  I simply cannot get this to work.  
Thanks!


----------



## Darlene (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, but not untill II transmits the info to the resort.  If you have your confirmation there is an number that starts with 8 and is 8 digits long under the resort name and address.  II likes to wait until about a week before to send your reservation.   That just doesn't work for me when you want to request a unit.  Once I had my confirmation from II, via e-mail, I found the 8 digit reservation number.  I called the hotel and they were then able to research it, and find my reservation.


----------



## 1sland (Feb 19, 2008)

indyhorizons said:


> Does this work for accomodation certificates too? I simply cannot get this to work.
> Thanks!


 
I have had to call 1-800-228-2100 and they will use the 8xxxxxx # you get from II on your confirmation certificate and match it to your account. and then it will show in upcoming reservations on the marriott website with the room type...the reservation number stayed the same, (usually it works without calling.)


----------



## indyhorizons (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I had called II and the agent absolutely insisted this was not possible.  I knew that the "experts" knew better.  I just hung up from him in frustration and came to those who "know".


----------



## indyhorizons (Feb 19, 2008)

Actually, I received my actual pdf confirmation from II today and decided before I call the 1-800 referenced above, I would try to view the rez on Marriott.com once more.  And voila, it was there. Now I have a new question, would anyone know what Platinum mountain view refers to?  My code from II is ZZAB.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 19, 2008)

A mountain view room during Platinum season (except for the holiday weeks, the entire year is considered Platinum season for Hawaii).


----------



## 1sland (Feb 19, 2008)

indyhorizons said:


> Actually, I received my actual pdf confirmation from II today and decided before I call the 1-800 referenced above, I would try to view the rez on Marriott.com once more. And voila, it was there. Now I have a new question, would anyone know what Platinum mountain view refers to? My code from II is ZZAB.


 
I think ZZAB means 2 bedroom.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 19, 2008)

ZZAB is the code for a 2 bedroom, mountain view room. Everything at Ko'Olina is platinum so that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## linmcginn (Nov 18, 2012)

*Ko Olina unit code*

Leaving for Ko Olina on Saturday. I  have read the unit code ZZBA is mountain view. Our code is however HZZBA. What type view is that? Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## Ann in CA (Nov 18, 2012)

It has been a couple of years, but think we were told that the H means developer deposit...so not really related to the view.  Enjoy Ko Olina!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 19, 2012)

When looking at the unit code and the list I put together, only the last four characters of the unit code from your II confirmation are what is important.


----------



## wvacations (Nov 20, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> As someone trading into a resort, does Marriott have the right to assign you any room upon check-in, even if your reservation says OV penthouse??
> 
> If they try, can you demand that you get what your reservation has written??



Yes they can assign any room and no you cannot demand what is on the reservation. Both II and marriott reservation state that view/location are not guaranteed.


----------

